# i3,000 bombillas para Mateamargo!



## Chaska Ñawi

Amigo Mate,

Gracias por tus posts, que siempre busco aqui
Gracias por hacerme reir tanto
Gracias por todo la ayuda que nos das
Gracias por compartir tanto con nosotros
Y gracias por ser como sos!

un abrazo para vos,
Chaska

P.S.  Te mando este grupo de canadienses para tu estancia.


----------



## Antpax

El renegaú se denomina,
Amigo le digo yo
pues le tengo en gran estima
estemos de acuerdo o no.

Un abrazo par Mate, genial forero
de profunda inteligencia,
sabiduría y sapiencia,
y sobre todo, gran compañero.


Bueno, chico no doy para más, pero muchas felicidades por tus 3000 perlas.

Un abrazo.

Ant


----------



## ROSANGELUS

FELICIDADES A MI QUERIDO MATE!!!!
Sabes que eres el maximo exponente de las Argentinadas del WR...
y de paso eres mi preferido, ya te lo habia dicho pero no importa...

Esperamos por más de tus Mateadas
Un abrazo querido amigo 

Rosangelus


----------



## LouisaB

Dear Mate,

One of the nicest people in these whole forums - and certainly a major reason I came back to them...

Many congratulations!

Louisa


----------



## Fernita

*¡¡¡¡¡¡Pero querido Mate, qué suerte que estoy en la computadora para FELICITARTE POR TUS PRIMEROS 3000!!!!!*

*¡¡¡¡¡TODOS LOS APLAUSOS PARA EL GRAN FORERO PAYADOR!!!!!!*


*¡¡¡La verdad es que siempre es un placer leer tus posts!!!*
*Fernita.*


----------



## krolaina

¿No pensarías que me iba a quedar fuera verdad...?.

No sé cómo celebrarlo esta vez... creo que se me está ocurriendo algo. Ya tenemos un lugar maravilloso con caballos (y un par de preciosos perritos seguro que también hay),  las cervezas que muchos amigos traerán...¿qué te parece si DJ Carol pone la música? Tendré que llamar a los expertos y que la pongan bien alta!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   

Muchísimas felicidades, es un placer disfrutar de ti.


----------



## Mate

Tanto como para no perder el estigma con el que yo mismo he tenido la peregrina idea de marcarme, ahí les mando unas coplas, como para ir templando las cuerdas. 

_"Aguardiente y vino puro_
_Dicen las antiguas leyes._
_Agua... que tomen los bueyes, _
_Que tienen el cuero duro."_

Este paisano agradece
Tanto elogio inmerecido
¡Casi Santo lo han ungido
Chaska, Rosa y LouisaB!

También quiere agradecer
Al hermano madrileño
Ya que ha puesto gran empeño
En rimar su parecer.

La Fernita lo ha _dejáu_
Medio sordo con sus gritos*
Y no se olvida _'e_ los hitos
La españolita _'el pescáu_.

Pero Mateamargo Toro,
El que hoy les vuelve a cantar,
Jamás los va a defraudar
Ni a dejar en la estaqueada:
Seguirá hablando pavadas,
_Saltimbanquiando_ en el foro.


*Se refiere al uso de mayúsculas, no a tu dulce voz.


----------



## Rayines

*¡¡Bombillos!!, ¡¡Bombillas!! ¡¡Platillos por estos 3000!!*
*¡¡Y felicitaciones para el gran pueta de estas pampas!! *


----------



## ERASMO_GALENO

"_*No digas nada, si lo que vas a decir no es más bello que el silencio*_"
Oscar Wilde

¡Gracias por romper el silencio, y más de 3000 veces, che!

Atentamente,


----------



## Bocha

Felicitaciones Mate.
Y a por otros 3.000 (o 30.000) cimarrones y rimados.


----------



## fsabroso

_Don Mate:

Mis respetos por su prolífica contribución. 

Muchas Gracias! por las rimas, por toda la ayuda brindada y por la *forma simpática de responder*.

Fs.
_


----------



## frida-nc

Sé indulgente....ahi va....

Renuevo mis aplausos
al nuevo éxito de Mate,
Escogiendo mis palabras
Por temor de disparate.

Al buen bonairense
Le gusta estar aislado,
Donde puede ocuparse
De lectura, y ganado.

Tiene tantas excelencias
Que me va a costar contarlas:
Solo unas pocas nombraré,
Que podamos celebrarlas:

Su gran sabiduría,
¿Herencia divina? 
Su vara de Asclepio,
Su yerba, su cocina;

Su afecto a las lenguas,
y de importancia suma--
Su enorme simpatía,
Su energia, y su pluma.

¡Abrazo y beso, Mate!
---Frida


----------



## RIU

Hola a todos, 

¿Que pasa Mate? ¿Otra vez a las andadas? Como seguro que hablas tanto como escribes, debes tener sed. Vacíame estas pocas birras a la salud de todos. Con mega abridor y todo.


----------



## heidita

Vaya, la sorpresa del día. ¡Ojalá supiera hacer lo de mi estimada "ormiga" p), pero no doy más de mí. Nada de versos. 

Pero sí sé cómo te has quedado después de la celebración. Vamos, ya no riges...

HERZLICHEN GLÜCKWUNSCH!


----------



## Soledad Medina

*Mis felicitaciones más sinceras para el gaucho poeta que no sólo comparte con nosotros sus vastos conocimientos, sus rápidas y acertadas respuestas, sino también su extraordinaria chispa y buen humor.   *
** 
*Mi querido y admirado Guille, no me imagino a WordReference sin tus valiosos aportes y tus lindos versos.  Eres uno de los reyes del foro pero lo más importante es el lugar que ocupas en nuestro corazón.*
** 
*Recibe un abrazo lleno de cariño y profunda gratitud*
*Soledad*


----------



## geve

Tu prendras bien quelques félicitations en français ? Et même, 3000 posts, ça mérite bien quelques rimes en trois langues...

Je te trouve assez sweet, pour un forero amargo,
You're a real mate, mon coco*
Es un placer to read your prose
Ay, caballero, tu me rends toute chose !** 

____________________________________________

* Je ne suis pas d'accord avec la traduction en espagnol du WRD qui est incomplète. Ça correspondrait plutôt à la 7è traduction dans le dictionnaire français-anglais.
** Là aussi je ne suis pas d'accord avec le WRD. Heureusement qu'il y a le forum.


----------



## EmilyD

Oi vei's mir!! Su abuelita debe tener "najes"
[it's Yiddish, no tengo ninguna idea como se deletrea naches al espanol]

Estimado maestro:
Thank you for your kind and wise answers and, of course, for the thought-provoking questions.

_Nomi_


----------



## Mate

Perdido en estos confines
Más de un forero quedó 
Y de pronto se alegró:
Lo vino a salvar Rayines.

Erasmo Galeno tiene
Infinita voluntad.
Es un gaucho de verdad
Que a los foros bien les viene.

Cuando alguien tarde te abrocha
Con un texto indescifrable,
Santafesino inefable,
¡Ese que te salva es Bocha!

No hay quien pueda hacerse el oso
Si alguna noche anda al cuete.
¡No sabe en la que se mete
Quien embroma a fsbroso!

¡Bendita de vos, querida!
Tu voluntad es de fierro.
Aunque cometa algún yerro,
Todos amamos a Frida.

De las tierras catalanas,
Y lo digo sin ambages,
Sorprende con sus mensajes:
!Las de RIU no son macanas!

¡Ay Madre de Dios bendita!
Que me trague Lucifer.
La que me iba a merecer,
Si me olvidaba de Heidita.

Fuente de agua cristalina
En la que abrevan los mansos.
De elogiarla no me canso
A la Soledad Medina.

Sea que haiga sol o nieve
De charlar nunca se cansa:
Es la francesa que danza.
De vos hablo _my dear geve_.

Emilia, con emoción
te saludo algo cansado.
Mi tujes acalambrado
A todos pide perdón.


Mil gracias a todos - Mate


----------



## Sparrow22

*Mate !!!! amigo !!!! estoy muy lejos (es màs, estoy a años luz) de poder siquiera intentar hacer una rima como tus genialidades, asì que sòlo te digo:*

*FELICITACIONES POR LAS 3.000 bombillas !!!! (no sè còmo vas a hacer para tomar mate con tantas !!!!, pero si organizamos una ronda virtual de mate podemos cebar unos cuantos !!!!*

*Asì que este pajarito bajò de la rama para dejarte un besote grande y para desear que aportes mucho màs.*

*Lo que a lo mejor muchos no saben es que sos UN TIPAZO !!!!!!!!!!*

*Besos !!!!!!!!!*

*(jaja !! ahora veo lo de Emily, y "najes" (satisfacciones) tenemos los foreros que te queremos !!!!!!!!!)*


----------



## Eugin

*Me doy, me rindo… antes de que me suicide... 

Si no aparecí hasta ahora, paisano amigo mío, es que estuve pensando algo que se asemeje a una copla para homenajearlo, pero me quedaba en la primera estrofa… 
Fue tanta la frustración que pensé:  “Al que nace barrigón, es al ñudo que lo fajen”…. Así que listo, para qué meterme en un territorio donde ya hay abanderados en la materia, ¿verdad?  

  Lo que sí, no podía venir con las manos vacías, así que después de husmear y chusmear por la tienda virtual, encontré el regalo perfecto que creo que todos los que te admiramos y nos hemos hecho presente acá, deberíamos usar, lo único, espero no seas “bostero”….  

  Y como me hiciste descostillar de la risa con tu última estrofa de tu último post, acá te traigo mi segundo regalito, imagino que te va a venir bien!! 

  Bueno, Inodoro querido, muchísimas gracias por su presencia aquí y por favor: ¡No nos deje nunca, maestro!!!!

 ¡Felicitaciones de todo corazón y con total admiración!!! 

*


----------



## totor

*un fuerte abrazo en prosa para el maestro payador.*


----------



## loladamore

¡Mate, mate, mate! (x 1000)

Muchísimas felicidades de parte de la reverenda. Por cierto, quiere que le regreses su silla de ruedas.
And don't quote me in such a dishonest way.

Saludos.
Lola


----------



## alexacohen

Mi querido mate:
Muchísimas felicidades y gracias por tu comprensión y tu apoyo.
Y tu simpatía y tu talento.
Ojalá hubiese más personas como tú.
El mundo sería un lugar muchísimo mejor.

Shalom.

Alexa


----------



## Mate

Sparrow22 said:


> *Mate !!!! amigo !!!! estoy muy lejos (es màs, estoy a años luz) de poder siquiera intentar hacer una rima como tus genialidades, asì que sòlo te digo:*
> 
> *FELICITACIONES POR LAS 3.000 bombillas !!!! (no sè còmo vas a hacer para tomar mate con tantas !!!!, pero si organizamos una ronda virtual de mate podemos cebar unos cuantos !!!!*
> 
> *Asì que este pajarito bajò de la rama para dejarte un besote grande y para desear que aportes mucho màs.*
> 
> *Lo que a lo mejor muchos no saben es que sos UN TIPAZO !!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> *Besos !!!!!!!!!*
> 
> *(jaja !! ahora veo lo de Emily, y "najes" (satisfacciones) tenemos los foreros que te queremos !!!!!!!!!)*


Che, vos tampoco me grités, que no estoy sordo (todavía). 
Tengo unos _tsures_ que para qué te voy a contar. ¿O querés que te _cointe_? ¿Y si acepto las bombillas y hago una subasta en Mercadolibre?
No, mejor no. A la _bobe_ no le gustaría verme vendiendo cosas regaladas; se le esfumarían las _najes._

Besos, Adri - Mate


----------



## Mate

totor said:


> *un fuerte abrazo en prosa para el maestro payador.*


Abrace nomás totor, pero cuidado con esta costilla que casi me la quebró un ternero mañero en la señalada del otro día. Y diga que me pateó ahí y no más abajo que si no... estaría hablando finito, como pedo 'e víbora.


----------



## Mate

loladamore said:


> ¡Mate, mate, mate! (x 1000)
> 
> Muchísimas felicidades de parte de la reverenda. Por cierto, quiere que le regreses su silla de ruedas.
> And don't quote me in such a dishonest way.
> 
> Saludos.
> Lola


Decile a la Reverenda que su silla yo no la tengo ni la tuve nunca. Y que hace ya como dos meses que se la devolví porque se le descargó la batería y además le vendría bien un juego de gomas nuevas, con un dibujo más agresivo, tipo all-terrain . Para salir más rápido cuando se empantana, digo. 
Y las cuotas, esperame un poquito que ando medio corto de fondos


----------



## Mate

alexacohen said:


> Mi querido mate:
> Muchísimas felicidades y gracias por tu comprensión y tu apoyo.
> Y tu simpatía y tu talento.
> Ojalá hubiese más personas como tú.
> El mundo sería un lugar muchísimo mejor.
> 
> Shalom.
> 
> Alexa


¡Ahora vale!
Creo que fue Groucho Marx quien dijo "Jamás pertenecería a un club capaz de admitir a tipos como yo como socios". 

En cuanto al mundo, creo que sería un lugar mejor si estuviese poblado de seres con la lealtad, la inocencia, la bondad y el amor incondicional de Samwise, mi labrador cabezón y marrón (mejor que Rosie no lea esto; tan solo tiene tres meses pero ya es muy celosa). 

Shalom - Mate


----------



## Mate

Eugin said:


> *Bueno, Inodoro querido, muchísimas gracias por su presencia aquí y por favor: ¡No nos deje nunca, maestro!!!!*


¡Y atención con la Eugenia que no es gata de arriar con el poncho! 

Ya dejé a un láu el mate 
Y enfilo pa' la catrera.
Larga jornada me espera;
Lo mejor es descansar
Yo me dejo 'e macanear:
¡Ya me vacié la heladera!

Besos - Mate


----------



## alexacohen

Mateamargo said:


> ¡Ahora vale!
> Creo que fue Groucho Marx quien dijo "Jamás pertenecería a un club capaz de admitir a tipos como yo como socios".
> 
> En cuanto al mundo, creo que sería un lugar mejor si estuviese poblado de seres con la lealtad, la inocencia, la bondad y el amor incondicional de Samwise, mi labrador cabezón y marrón (mejor que Rosie no lea esto; tan solo tiene tres meses pero ya es muy celosa).
> 
> Shalom - Mate


 
Sí que fué Groucho, Mate.

Tenés razón. Yo soy Samwise Gamgee en el resto de los foros en donde estoy... es mi héroe. Y me siento muy feliz de compartir mi nick con un maravilloso labrador. 
¿A que me borran otra vez?
Alexa


----------



## Venezuelan_sweetie

¡Ayóooo! Me distraigo con trabajo por unos días, y mira la soberana fiesta que se lanzan! No pue' se'... 

Bueno pues, como ya las felicitaciones, los buenos deseos, la música, las cervezas y los invitados han sido esparcidos a lo largo, ancho, alto, profundo, diagonal, frente y espalda del hilo, no me queda d'iotra que celebrarte el nick, Guille. ¡A tomar Mate se ha dicho!

Este es el álbum de fotos de el Mate/Guille/Inodoro, nuestro negrito bilingüe, también conocido como el judío milenario coleccionador de payadas más prosáico de los foros -aunque no anda en prosa sino en verso, pero qué más da.

- El Mate, poco antes que se inventara la cámara fotográfica. (Definitivamente, Photoshop es el invento del siglo!)
- La Eulogia, versión mejorada, preparándole la yerbita a su amado.
- Nuestro amigo de nuevo, haciendo una demostración de cómo se sorbe la cosa...
- Algunos años atrás, antes del maltrato del tiempo...
- Más cerca de la fecha actual, en uno de esos días de trabajo con el ganado.
- Y, por supuesto, el 'look' habitual luego de tanto tomar mate todo el día... Pa' lo que quedó el pobre Samwise! 

Ya más en serio, Mate, gracias por tantísimos aportes enriquecedores, hilos interesantes en el Cultural, y todas las payadas que nos han alegrado la existencia en estos foros. ¡Se te quiere mucho!

*CONGRATULEICHONS, GUILLE!!*
*¡¡¡FELICES 3000, MATE!!*​


----------

